# The house my chainsaw built



## kayaklogger (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I doubt anyone here actually remembers me, but I thought I'd take a second to show you the house I built with my chainsaw. 

japanesehouse

I learned a lot, which I should type up at some point. 
Heck, I've had a few beers so here goes:

This is for milling medium sized softwood logs.

The Saw: Buy a big saw, like an 066 not an 046, port it, run it rich (drop the rpms by 1000, run it 40 to 1 at least. 
Don't use a wrap handle, it gets in the way

The Bar: a NEW 36 inches, 50gauge, 3/8ths 
Normal 7 tooth sprocket, buy extra, you'll need them
set the oiler all the way up

The Chain: I just use the normal ripping chain, the granberg stuff doesn't cut any faster. You MUST be a sharpening ninja. equal teeth, deadly sharp, sharpened often, most people can't do this by hand. Take the rakers down to .35

I also have a second smaller saw for edging so I don't have to switch over.

What you can reasonably accomplish:

CS milling makes sense for cutting beams and possibly making boards of very soft wood. The only 1x I'll cut is cedar. I'll cut cedar boards with a CS mill. Big old douglas fir is for beams only as the blade needs a resharpen with every cut. Hemlock and spruce are good for beams and for 2x boards. If you have an amazing piece of hard wood and you just want a few slabs a CS mill might be a good choice. 

Bottom line: If you are thinking of making lots of lumber with a chainsaw you are smoking crack or just like pain. Cedar and spruce and hemlock and pine are about the only thing it's sane to make lots of boards from. For doug fir I'd cut beams and resaw them. Also, I never, ever mill anything with a chainsaw that I can drive a bandmill or lucasmill to, it's the right tool for the job. I use a chainsaw to cut on beaches and in the woods.

Wear a respirator, the fumes of a big ported richened saw will kill you.

Brian


----------



## SawGarage (Jul 19, 2011)

Brian,

1st off, a whole house with a CSM is impressive, I can understand your point with a bandsaw, or circular saw mill... a LOT of work :bang:


I will say, the house is IMPRESSIVE.... I've always been a fan of wood building, and I love log-homes, but your place brings about some new thought, and ideas.. 

11k?! that's AWESOME...


Gotta ask, might you explain what "_if I'd known that I was going to use a cedar shake roof I absolutely would have dipped the ridge and flown the gables. _ means??

thanks!

Jay


----------



## mtngun (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful work !

Do you live there, or is it a vacation home ?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 19, 2011)

Didn't have time to check it all out, but will be back...
Rep sent...


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jul 19, 2011)

now that's what i'm talking about! great post, very inspiring stuff. douglas fir sure is beautiful wood. i'd love to build a rustic cabin someday in a style similar to yours. nice work!


----------



## Cedar Ed (Jul 19, 2011)

Interesting area under the stairs.


----------



## BobL (Jul 20, 2011)

Love the house - great design elements all the way, a rare thing especially with so many natural edges.



kayaklogger said:


> Bottom line: If you are thinking of making lots of lumber with a chainsaw you are smoking crack or just like pain.



While I agree its not a "lots of lumber making" device, CS milling doesn't have to involve a lot of pain.
I'm one of the most unfit and lazy CS millers I know and the primary source of my pain is moving the lumber rather than cutting it.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jul 20, 2011)

Great job for certain!

Congrats to you, that's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rep sent


----------



## irishcountry (Jul 20, 2011)

You should be proud of it !! That is a great accomplishment ! Awesome !!


----------



## Talltom (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the combination of linear and natural forms. Live edge vertical siding looks great and fits so well with the forest atmosphere. What's the little door for?

Great design and a story to match. You should submit this to Fine Homebuilding magazine.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2011)

Any pic's of the building process?


----------



## thechknhwk (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice work, but one question. Why no indoor toilet, you obviously have water in the house?


----------



## RPM (Jul 21, 2011)

BobL said:


> Love the house - great design elements all the way, a rare thing especially with so many natural edges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're not lazy Bob ... just a whole lot smarter than some of us!


----------



## 820wards (Jul 21, 2011)

Brian,

You are a true craftsman. Thanks for posting the link of your beautiful cabin in the forest.

jerry-


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful! I really like the stairs. I was thinking of making a set of spiral stairs to my loft, with a log for a center, but I may change to your design. I've got to think about this now. Thanks for posting, Joe.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jul 21, 2011)

Great Job Kayaklogger. I remember you from a couple years ago. I am pretty sure it was you came and bought some white oak for your kayaks from me. I wish I had the time to build a cabin like that. 

One thing I really like about this forum is for the most part it is a place where you are complimented for doing a good job or get helpfull advise if you didn't. Lets keep things positive here guys. Thanks


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 24, 2011)

OP, nice place you made there, beautiful setting too.

Your kayaks look real good. I'm more into canoes myself, but promised my wife I'd try kayaks since she prefers them over canoes on the ocean. Someday...




Mr. HE


----------



## Wazzu (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work. I suppose your local "authorities" would not let you build a traditional outhouse? There is a certain beauty in simple functionality.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 24, 2011)

wow!thats nice! love that beam staircase.


----------



## leeha (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome job, Very creative in design. 
I like the unhiden mistakes.
You sould be very proud of yourself.
Thats an acomplishment that most 
would envy.




Lee


----------



## Texas Traveler (Aug 2, 2011)

I will never see my own kayak, but I have to admit this the most interesting blog I have read.
Thanks for every thing.


----------



## willbarryrec (Aug 3, 2011)

kayaklogger said:


> Hey guys, I doubt anyone here actually remembers me, but I thought I'd take a second to show you the house I built with my chainsaw.


 
I remember your posts from a while back....at one time I read all 50 plus back pages of threads and the handle Kayaklogger is a memorable one.

And congratulations on that little house,it is super cool! 

Thanks for posting.

P:S
Loved the kayak log race of "09"!

Nothing better then doing some large task with a bunch of great folks!


----------



## PheasantHunter (Aug 6, 2011)

*Nice job*

That is an awesome house. My girlfriend would love to find some place like that to move into.

Your driftwood kayak is also awesome.

You do great work!!!


----------



## 2strokenut (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm envious! I would love to build a log house one day and mill all the timber for it myself. Really nicely crafted and designed :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Old Blue (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that ! 
You're design and the materials have come together cleanly and quite beautifully.

I really like the staircase. I don't know if you used solid log pieces or did any hollowing to cut a little weight off but way to go!. It's a beauty.

I'm a sucker for walnut. I love the kitchen counter.

I'm guessing that the shiny little sink was one of your best purchases ever. :msp_wink:

Old Blue


----------



## OcoeeG (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wow, impressive!!!*

I am glad I found this post. I am looking to do the same thing in a year or so. Lots of great ideas and great motivation. Bookmarked for future reference, great work!!!!!!


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 18, 2011)

Now that deserves a big hand.

Is the cookstove the only heat?


----------



## StevenBiars (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you care to give us a close-up of the siding? Beautiful house! I've fallen in love with the walnut counter tops, and that staircase is magnificent as well.


----------



## rapattack (Jan 21, 2012)

I really like your work, great job. Did you also csm the flooring? what species of wood is the floor?


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jan 21, 2012)

kayaklogger i just revisited your website and loved the japanese bath house link which i hadn't seen last time. if you guys haven't seen that one check it out.


----------



## 2strokenut (Jan 21, 2012)

I all so missed it its worth a look


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 22, 2012)

I also just found and looked at the bathhouse !! Missed it too awesome love every square inch of it !! Well done !!


----------



## namllenium00 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, very inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------

